# Tell me what ya think :)



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Those are some SKINNY legs! Very nice color. I think he looks good. Are you going to show in Appy shows? I wonder if it is harder to compete with an Appy with no blanket or spots against those with. Or is there seperate classes like breeding stock paints?


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not too happy with his legs, they are not particularly sturdy. For halter and normal/light riding he should be fine, but realize that's the biggest flaw for him. He is downhill at the moment but that could be a growth spurt, and thus he may grow at least a bit out of such a steep angle. I don't know much about halter classes so that's all I can say really.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I think he would be perfect. He will grow into his legs, my horse Gunther had sticks for legs but now they are perfect. He's going to be a good looking horse.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

palominos=LOVE
hes a baby he will grow


----------



## bethsone (Feb 22, 2010)

I think he's lovely i like a dainty leg it looks very elegant when they are moving congrats on the buy!!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I hope his feet grow too, teeny teeny feet. The first thing I thought of was Navicular with all that weight on those teeny feet and teeny heels.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

I love him!!! Do I see some spots on him peaking through?


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

He's a pretty one! I think he's put together quite nicely, but I see more of a rider than a halter horse. He'll still hold his own in the halter ring. How's he move? I bet those legs stretch out for a big floaty stride!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

He's a nice enough lil fella, and I agree with everyone else his legs are teeny tiny. I think though he will grow into them. His pasterns are probably the biggest fault that I can pick with his legs, but overall I like him. Hopefully as he grows the testosterone will kick in and he'll solid up. But then again, he looks just as nice how he is now; dainty and pretty  Good luck with him if you buy him.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> I wonder if it is harder to compete with an Appy with no blanket or spots against those with. Or is there seperate classes like breeding stock paints?


The vast majority of the winning halter horses at appy shows are non-characteristic. So his lack of spots will not hurt him at all at an appy show. And other than the most colorful class (where obviously he does not fit) they show right alongside the regular colored appys. 


I am not fond of his pasterns and I agree his legs are twigs. 
Yes, he is cute. But if you are planning on doing anything like jumping or such those legs would worry me.


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> The vast majority of the winning halter horses at appy shows are non-characteristic. So his lack of spots will not hurt him at all at an appy show. And other than the most colorful class (where obviously he does not fit) they show right alongside the regular colored appys.
> 
> 
> I am not fond of his pasterns and I agree his legs are twigs.
> Yes, he is cute. But if you are planning on doing anything like jumping or such those legs would worry me.


Well no jumping for me. Im all trail for right now, but would it get in the way later for western pleasure??? uh oh???? its still not official yet but i've got a couple other for you guys to look at  lemme find them


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

Okay so here are the 3 other options im looking at. the paint (REALLY SWEET DISPOSITION!!!) and the dun(great mover!) are yearlings, Peponitas Starr (Starr) is the paint, and Peponitas Skipa San (Skip) is the dun. 
Then the little 5 year old Appy Mare is My O Magic Maid (Mia). 

These are all gonna be western pleasure/halter/showmanship horses so lemme know why i shouldnt get them! 
Thanks
O and maybe say the good things too  lol


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

As has been mentioned, he has leeeetle legs, but his hooves concern me more. They're very, very small, and one looks quite upright. If you do decide you like him, definitely have an impartial vet do a full check and ask his opinion. If he's around 2 or under, the downhill thing is probably just the awkward baby butt stage but if he's older you may be stuck with it. I like the angle of his hocks - much nicer than those sickle-hocked bulldogish halter horses. He's got mutton withers right now which, if he doesn't sprout, could make saddle fitting a pain. 
Love his color! I think he'd make a lovely *gelding.*


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

lol he will be gelded. As soon as and "IF" i buy him he will be gelded. No stud for me! I've only ever been around one stud and he was a mean butt head lol but thanks this has really opened my eyes more


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

any critique is wanted and appriciated


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

The first paint I really like, and he looks like a typical western pleasure, the dun....(buzzzz) that horse is really downhill!! I know it's head is down but still, the shoulders are WAY the heck lower than the buns! I don't know about the 3rd...I can't pinpoint it but there is something about it i just don't like...I really don't know what it just doesn't quite look "right" to me.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

oh my gosh he is just like Hunter. How old is he? I adopted Hunter last July (he was almost 2). The first pict of him is when I got him and the second one is last week. See how much he has filled out and his legs have grown? 
They can change so much. He is a cutie!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I thought we were on the next set of horses????


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, for the first colt in the beginning, I agree with those who said, he will probably grow into his stick legs lol. It's kinda hard to tell what a horse will be good at when they're that young because they still have a lot of growing to do. But someone way more experienced than myself could probably tell you what they would be good at the second they're born haha.

As for the next group, I actually really liked the dun. Aside from his flaws, he looks extremely muscular and he would probably be good at halter. Even though his shoulder is WAY low, maybe he will grow into them? I don't know though, I'm no expert lol


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Do you have any photos of the paint where you can see the whole leg?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hunter65 said:


> oh my gosh he is just like Hunter. How old is he? I adopted Hunter last July (he was almost 2). The first pict of him is when I got him and the second one is last week. See how much he has filled out and his legs have grown?
> They can change so much. He is a cutie!
> 
> View attachment 29941
> ...


Hunter, that is one gorgeous horse you have there, and I'm not a pally fan at all. :wink:

I have no opinions on the horses the OP is considering, but your boy just struck me.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Hunter, that is one gorgeous horse you have there, and I'm not a pally fan at all. :wink:
> 
> I have no opinions on the horses the OP is considering, but your boy just struck me.



Thank you very much. I only hope he will grow a bit more he isn't even 14 hands yet. He has the attitude to go with him too lol


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

well instead of any of the yearlings i decided to by a paint colt born 4/9/10. His name is dakota. He's a chestnut overo colt. im trying to resize the pictures but if not im putting up a link for youtube


----------



## Duma (Apr 24, 2010)

*he does have real skinny legs, make sure what breed it is, I geuss its his age too*

make sure what breed he is , he does have funny looking legs. it could be the age but he looks pretty skinny with the legs and hooves


AppysForLife said:


> So mmmkay i might be buying this colt. So far this is the only picture i have of him but tell me everything that is wrong with him lol. Im wanting to do halter with him. so tel me why i shouldnt buy him...
> Thanks!


----------



## Duma (Apr 24, 2010)

*skinny legs and small hooves*

make sure what breed he is, and his teeth for age


AppysForLife said:


> So mmmkay i might be buying this colt. So far this is the only picture i have of him but tell me everything that is wrong with him lol. Im wanting to do halter with him. so tel me why i shouldnt buy him...
> Thanks!


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

im not buying that colt anymore. i made my first payment on an overo colt.


----------



## Duma (Apr 24, 2010)

okay have a good day


AppysForLife said:


> im not buying that colt anymore. i made my first payment on an overo colt.


----------



## Siestasgirl16 (May 4, 2009)

Very cute...like everyone else has stated...he is young and will grow...it can take a few years for a horse to fully fill out grow etc. I think he will be just fine. Good luck ;-)


----------

